# Tips... I made a Happy Homeless couple want to tip......



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

So I drove to a motel, loading up there junk, to Walmart...waiting ... to new motel.. waited for room acquisition... I grab a thing or two to help unload. She walks up with her phone to show me She's tipping $20 bucks.. the app says SORRY Can Only Tip up to $13.86... it was 46.62 minutes on the clock, 1.74 miles... What is the Reason UBER says what someone can tip. I took someone to the ER just moments before that ride. How does Uber Know the Circumstance for someone's travel and need for that right experience. IS OUR tips in a Bucket for all other drivers? Whats the Deal here!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jamez400 said:


> So I drove to a motel, loading up there junk, to Walmart...waiting ... to new motel.. waited for room acquisition... they grab a thing or two to help unload. She walks up with her phone to show me She's tipping $20 bucks.. the app says SORRY Can Only Tip up to $13.86... it was 46.62 minutes on the clock, 1.74 miles... WHAT IN THE FRAK is the Reason UBER SAYS WHAT SOMEONE CAN TIP. I took someone to the ER just moments before that ride. How does Uber Know the Circumstance for someone's travel and need for that right experience. IS OUR tips in a Bucket for all other drivers? Whats the Deal here!!!


Uber has no Right !

More abuse by Uber.

UBER WANTS TO KEEP DRIVERS POOR !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It is good to prevent credit card fraud.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It may have been a prepaid card with a set limit.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

How much was your take on the care? 

I'm guessing it's to 

A) prevent us from telling riders " hey I'll end it now and you tip me 20 in app, I make more you save some."
And
B) to prevent some drunk shaky rider from Tipping 100, or 1000 by mistake.


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! Yes Steve a prepaid card could be involved, good note!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> How much was your take on the care?
> 
> I'm guessing it's to
> 
> ...


Also to prevent a friend that you know that needs some cash from working out a deal where they give you a tip threw the credit card and you give them cash minus a small fee so that they can avoid the credit card cash advance fees.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I am curious as to how that maximum was reached. Distance, time, fare...

There are a few time that maximum will prevent you from getting more, but most of my in app tips are lower than my cash tips. As mentioned above, a tip cap prevents you from having it cancelled for fraud. I remember a news story about a customer tipping a waitress $1000 and it voiding the entire meal...the news crew had to retract their hyped good will story.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's capped at 2x the gross fare. 
I've gotten $20 tips on min fares. I think it should be capped at $40


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I think it should be capped at $50 or $100. That would stop the fraud concerms, but allow just about any tip amount. $50 is still my largest tip.


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh Yea Ted You reminded me that one night stop at bar curb full of 21's ... KYLE? Kyle? 7 people jump in... I go .. " Hey Kyle" no response... Kyle calls !.. they all Yell HE can Cancel! I laugh and repeat that they all say you can cxl! I turn around back to that bar and see him holding his phone in the air and I point to the full car of people and shrug with frown... and then I freely drive them all downtown (3 dollar ride) Drunk girl behind my seat hands me a $50.


----------

